

Medical Marijuana Research Hits Wall of U.S. Law - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/10/us/politics/medical-marijuana-research-hits-the-wall-of-federal-law.html

======
dm2
Is there anything stopping researchers from opening labs on Indian
reservations?

There might be some technical requirements (like Native Americans have to be
the owners) and it might be expensive, but I'm sure someone in the Native
American community sees the extreme importance of this research.

~~~
fiatmoney
It's not like US law doesn't apply at all on Indian reservations; the exact
contours of the application are wildly unprincipled, but they do stick when
the feds want them to.

Besides which, "money laundering", "conspiracy", or any of the other catch-all
felonies are broad enough to encompass any of the practical steps to engage in
such a project.

